# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Tommo's Workbook

## tommo

Hi I'm Tommo, and I'm an alcoholic.  jkjk  But really though, I was headed on that path and have chose today to stop drinking in order to lucid dream again!

I have been here for quite some time as you can see (around 8 years), but as a guess I'd say I have had less than 20 LD's that entire time.

I have been practicing intermittent awareness, have an alarm set on my phone every hour to do a reality check, as well randomly feeling like I'm dreaming (say if I walk to somewhere and suddenly think "how the hell did I get here?" coz I zoned out or whatever) and doing reality checks.

I fully question my reality every time, no half-assed RC's.

My recall is pretty good when I get to bed early-ish, and if I don't stay in bed too long in the morning.
I had previously reached a point where I was recalling too much to write down; almost everything from every dream over the night.
So I don't think recall will be a problem.

I just need to start questioning my reality in dreams.

I have come up with a new method for doing this, involving those semi-awake/semi-asleep dreams that happen in the morning.
For me they are short scenes.
It's much easier to practice awareness and reality questioning at that time because you are more conscious, and intermittently fully conscious.

I usually just laugh at my absurd dream scenes and funny things I come up with in them.
However I have been practicing noticing all the weird dream signs in those scenes.
My hope is that I will slowly start recognising dream signs and questioning reality earlier and earlier, at deeper levels of sleep.

----------


## FryingMan

Hi tommo and welcome to the DVA DILD class!   

Great recall is important to LDing: not just so that you don't forget them, but because it builds a closeness to and an awareness of your dreams, a presence, vividness, and all these are important for lucidity.   So always work on recall, always strive to pay maximum attention to your dreams while you're dreaming.    I made it my morning ritual to post quick summaries of all the night's dreams on the DV "Share your dream in one sentence" thread, and I recommend you do the same.   This way, you get the dream summaries written down first, which gives you an outline to fill in later should you wish to fully journal them.   It will also give us a good indication of just where you recall is at, and we can follow it as it builds back up.

Late morning dreams are a great time to get lucid.   Staying in bed and quietly dozing and contemplating your dreams of the night is one good way to get a LD!

Building high awareness, building great recall, and figuring your your ideal timing are 3 of the most important things.  WBTB isn't always easy (it's a challenge for me, I like that comfy bed at night!), but it sure is effective.    So I recommend experimenting with WBTB times and durations.  I tend to keep them very short, because I wake up quickly.   How long you stay up and what you do depends on your own "how fast do I fall asleep" situation.

For for awareness and questioning reality in dreams: how can you best practice this?  Doing it when awake!    Make a practice of questioning your state at any conscious moment, awake or otherwise  :smiley: .    Ask yourself questions like "How odd is this?"  "Why do I think I'm awake?".   Pay attention during the waking day, be on the lookout for dream-like situations (anything surprising, shocking, new/changed), like say you keep dropping something over and over.     Strive to pay attention for as long as you can to life, with the background subext of trying to always determine your state.

That's a good place to start with, let us know if you have any questions!  And welcome again!

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome to the workbooks Tommo! I have seen your name around DV quite a bit during my time here and would be glad to help as much as I can. You are in great hands here with FryingMan. Let us know how we can help.

----------


## tommo

So my technique seems to be working at deeper levels of dreaming.  Just the other day (sorry, I'm busy, haven't had time to post but I kept it in mind  :tongue2: ) I was dreaming of holding a syringe in my bed and I thought ".... how did I even get this? I can't remember picking it up".  Unfortunately I woke up after that.
But yep, the practice RC's in light dreams seems to be working coz I keep questioning earlier and earlier in the deeper dream stages.
I still haven't quit alcohol, which is definitely holding me back.  But I'm trying.


FryingMan, thanks!  I'll try to post in that thread as often as I can, as a morning ritual.  Completely forgot about that thread.

----------


## FryingMan

Great that you're seeing some progress with your RC and awareness.  Keep it up, and try to at least write daily summaries of your dreams.   Your SC pays attention to how you spend your time, and spending time on dreaming (and having fun doing it, try not to think of it as a chore but as a really fun time) tells your SC that remembering dreams is important to you!

----------


## tommo

Alright!  So, I started my daily one sentence dream submission today  :smiley:   I got lucid  ::D: 

I didn't realise I was already in a dream, but I went to sleep within that dream, realised the weirdness of what was going on and thought "I'm entering a dream".  When I was fully in the other dream I said "Yep, I'm dreaming!  I'm lucid!".  I'm not really sure what happened after that though lol  It was really bizarre and trippy.  Some strange cartoon faces were sliding across my entire vision, I tried to get "past" them in to a proper dream, instead of this abstract weirdness.  But it didn't really work.  I think after about 30 seconds maybe, the REM period had ended.  I woke up a bit later and luckily remembered what had happened!

So yep, my technique is working.  I'm questioning the weird dream signs/illogical happenings earlier and earlier.  This was obviously *just* at the end of an REM period.  Hopefully tonight I can be more aware somewhere in the middle of one.

I also realised as I was laying in bed having mini dreams later on, that I very often question the weird things/events in my dreams.  I can't remember if it was always like this, but nevertheless, I do now.
The main problem is actually going "yes, that IS weird, *_maybe I'm dreaming_*!".  I usually left out the logical conclusion.  No more!

----------


## FryingMan

Congrats on the lucid!  I had one cartoon-y LD that was pretty weird but interesting.    Keep up the questioning, it looks like it's working well for you!

----------


## tommo

> The main problem is actually going "yes, that IS weird, *_maybe I'm dreaming_*!".  I usually left out the logical conclusion.  No more!



I did it!  This morning I had a dream where I was walking down a street.  I can't remember it fully now because I forgot to write this post this morning (it's night now).
But I was walking down a street, there was a normal shop, and then some other shop which seemed unrealistic, it may have been a Cannabis shop.  I was like.... wait....
We don't have them here yet, that's weird.... am I dreaming?  YES! I'm dreaming, there's no way that's real.

I felt the dream start fading almost immediately after that, I tried to hold on but I woke up shortly after.

So I think I'm still only questioning in the later stages of REM.  At least I questioned _whether I'm dreaming_ though, which is awesome.
Just need to keep getting there earlier and earlier.

----------


## FryingMan

That's a great step forwards, congrats!   Keep up the day work, particularly always questioning things.   Our dream selves mirror our waking selves, so developing that habit of always questioning things and looking for tell-tale dreamy signs will lead to more and more lucid dreams like this!

----------


## tommo

So I've been kinda lazy with this.  But continued again recently and the last two night I've become lucid!

I definitely think this is a viable technique.

I'd been thinking I was becoming aware before/at the start of REM, after waking up at night and trying to WILD.  But last night confirmed it's the opposite.
I've been getting SP upon _leaving_ dreams and it fades away as I wake up, which explains why I could never ride that SP in to a dream, haha.
The night before last, I became aware during SP.  Last night I became aware _just before_ that SP, I had maybe 30 seconds of dream left.
Last night it happened very early on, only 2 hours or so in to sleep.  I questioned reality several times,
due to things like having my car key in my pocket in bed, but it was too dark (as my dreams always are early on in the night) to confirm anything 100%.
I tried to light the room with a fireball in my hand but it didn't work.
Then the dream was ending, I got strong throwing/tumbling sensations as I tried to enter another dream, unsuccessfully, and then woke up with SP slowly fading.

So now that I know this technique works, I'm going to start putting in much more effort.

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on the LD's Tommo!

----------


## tommo

ALRIGHT!  I think I got it.  Yesterday I got lucid about 1 minute before I woke up.
I was in that stage where you're just starting to wake up, but still going back in to proper, full-on dreams for shorter periods (so earlier than before where I was basically just in that reverie stage right near the end of waking up).

I'd "woken up" (just barely, like the tiniest bit of consciousness, couldn't even remember it until later) and went back in to a dream while maintaining that tiny bit of consciousness (to be clear, without trying, this is just from practicing being conscious earlier and earlier, which is what my technique is all about).  That flowered in to the thought "I'm dreaming".... "I think I'm dreaming...."  "Yep, I am!"  "Holy shit this is so cool, I miss this feeling!"  ::D: 

I was in a grassy field, with a blue, slightly cloudy sky.  I tried to spin the sky around using a hand gesture, it spun!
It was slow, and going the wrong way.  I got it to go the way I wanted, but it was even slower.
I started waking up  :Sad: 

I'm getting there though!  I'm almost ready to create yet another (x)ILD thread  ::chuckle::

----------


## FryingMan

Awesome!   I've never tried sky manipulation, I just like looking at it while lucid, sounds fun, though!

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats Tommo! I like this idea of working your way backwards and building on past successes.

----------


## tommo

ANOTHER!!!!  I'm so happy this morning!   ::rolllaugh::  :Bliss: 

This was a little bit longer than the last one, maybe 1.5-2 mins before waking up.

I was in my bed, got up and there were playing cards floating near my window, backs of them facing me.  I found this strange.
I wondered whether I was dreaming.  My logic kicked in and I realised obviously I am dreaming, there's cards just floating in mid-air.

They weren't organised so I held out my hands and telekinetically spread the cards out perfectly straight in rows.
IT WORKED!  Cannot believe it. haha

I got annoyed that I'm always in my room, so I tried to get out (moving by floating around) but could feel the dream was going to fade.
I did the old "clarity now" focus on the surroundings thing and everything became more clear again.
I calmed down and floated back to my bed and focused. I put my hands up and tried to open the ceiling telekinetically.
It didn't work  :Sad: 

The dream faded shortly after this.

Next LD I will manage to get out of my room! haha

----------


## fogelbise

Congrats Tommo on the great progress!  :smiley:  I used to just float right through ceilings as if they weren't there but lately I stay more grounded and go straight for the front door. If you feel the dream fading, it is a good time to try a closed eye teleport or imagining a new scene forming and it often does form extending your REM potentially or bridges the shorter gap between late morning REM cycles.

----------


## tommo

Thanks fogelbise!  I'll give it a go next time.

----------


## tommo

I had another one! (a couple of days ago but I forgot to post).

This was definitely slightly longer before waking up, maybe 2-3 minutes.

And.... I WASN'T IN MY ROOM!  ::chuckle:: 
From what I can remember I was painting some plants/bushes with my finger (as in making them appear by painting with my finger).  I got on top of one which was like a maze hedge kind of thing, and laid on my side with my hand propping my head up.  I somehow just realised I was dreaming.  It was more of that type where you suddenly just gain more consciousness, and you slowly start realising it's a dream, rather than just suddenly noticing out of nowhere.  So it wasn't such a major exciting feeling, but anyway I starting floating in the air, and now I forgot what happened next.  I think I lost lucidity again and dreamed for a minute or two after that and then woke up.

This was one pretty boring, but still happy that I had yet another LD!  This is my best amount of LD's per year, and we're only 3 months in!

----------


## FryingMan

Congrats, keep it up!

----------


## tommo

So the a couple of days ago I woke up early by accident.  Decided to try and WILD.
I almost got there but could fully transition.  I didn't even have SP or anything.
Just suddenly saw my hand on my bed in front of me (WILD for me pretty much always starts in my room, like seeing through my eyelids).
It faded twice, I managed to bring it back, really tried to get "in" to the scene but it eventually faded completely.
I think I'm getting better at evoking the scene, I did the next night I think.
But I can't get "in" to the scene.

I'm kind of trying to tackle this from both sides now.  I try to be more aware as I go to sleep at the start of the night,
as well as trying to be more aware earlier and earlier in the morning.

I figure this will eventually lead to me being lucid all night, if the technique pans out.

But anyway, any tips for transitioning fully in to those WILD scenes?

Thanks!

----------


## fogelbise

^Hi Tommo! Your results sound promising. I've had some success with two opposite approaches.  One is patience, waiting for the dream to fully form while calmly reminding yourself that you are dreaming. The opposite approach for me is doing an eye clinch thing that seems to heighten or bring on vibrations (for me at least) which seems to bring me more into the dream or actually a third and more successful approach of keeping in mind what scene I would like to see form and seeding it with feelings and/or imagining sounds, sights or other senses (I sometimes get a scene that is different but related to what I was looking for, but it keeps your mind on what you are trying to do. It is still a very laid back approach for me, not pushing too much, and it seems to work better that way). 

*But I highly recommend that you pose your question in http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...cid-dream.html or Sageous' http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/13309...-bad-here.html.

----------


## fogelbise

@Tommo, I forgot to clarify that you are always welcome to pose your question here as well, just thought I would give you some additional avenues to get some expert WILD advice from members practicing much longer than I have been.  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

Oh ok thanks fogel!  I used the calmly waiting for it to fully form thing, along with thinking of feelings and senses.  It worked!  I'm actually not sure if it was a WILD or fake-WILD DILD, as it was within the first 4 hours of sleep.  I was imagining something during the day, that I wanted to do in an LD, which I think helped for motivation as well.  I was on a beach, and just feeling the the sand, pushing my hands through it and moving it around.  Then I flew up and did some turns and flips and stuff.  Was really, really awesome.  It almost faded about 3-4 times and I managed to bring it back every time!  Great success!  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome job!!  ::D:   Great to hear it working for others!! I like that term "fake-WILD DILD" - I was just describing that very phenomenon recently. A DILD is an LD it goes without saying, so however it is that you become aware works!  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

I've been lazy....  :Sad:   Am starting to focus on LD's again since a couple of days ago.
I've been using Sleep As Android and I think it's hindering more than helping.
Waking up naturally seems much more optimal.

----------


## fogelbise

It's good to see you back at it! Let us know if you have any questions.

----------


## tommo

I've decided to focus on recall mostly.  I'm still going to *try* to do ADA, RC's, and my fledgling technique, as well as the occasional WILD attempt.

But I think I should focus on recall primarily.  I'm back to writing in the one sentence dreams thread.  Also I think 10:00 is the best time for me to go to bed. Hopefully I can determine my REM periods a little better.  Sleep as Android isn't very accurate for REM tbh.
When I have time I'm going to try and get iamcoder's program to work.

Also having a look at TOTM and TOTY now, hopefully that will keep my motivation up!

----------


## Lang

> Also having a look at TOTM and TOTY now hopefully that will keep my motivation up!



 Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

So I managed to DILD last night.  Only problem is I can't remember what brought it on.  I was in a boring environment so I decided to change it by closing my eyes (THANKS FOGELBISE!) it worked!  I flew around for a bit because of course I completely forgot about the TOTM/TOTY.  lol  I started worrying the dream would fade, so of course it did.  And I can't really remember what happened after that tbh.  May have woken up or went non-lucid.  I need to work on recall still.

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations Tommo!!  ::D:  Sensei calls it the closed eye teleport, pretty awesome way to change scenes!

----------


## tommo

Recall improved dramatically just by letting myself wake up naturally, in the last 2 days.  Had about 3 or 4 SP experiences last night too.
Kept waking up from dreams in to SP, but couldn't get back.

One of them: I was having loud sex, then heard my brother walk past the room saying to other people "he's asleep and making all these *imitates my sex sounds* noises".
I thought "oh shit", and kinda checked on my real sleeping body, but woke up.  It's way too hard to do that without waking up. Wasn't lucid either.
Woke straight in to SP, with the goddamn cats again.... it's always cats. One time it was a UFO, but that's it.
This time I didn't have the overwhelming need to check just to make sure no one was actually in my room to murder me (sleep on my stomach, so could just hear and feel a cat jumping and walking on my bed.
I just kind of noted the cat noises and tried to visualise the dream again.
I didn't get any visuals at all.  Lots of body vibrations and that's about it  :Sad: 
The cat jumped off my bed, it faded and I repositioned and went back to sleep.

I read FryingMan's general guide to lucid dreaming last night, and I think it totally resonates with me.  I'm gonna follow that, especially enjoying my dreams in general, not just seeking lucidity.

One of the main reasons I want to LD is to experience more things before I die.  Don't just wanna remember nothing for 1/3rd of my life.  However I just realised normal dreams can do this just as well as LD's.

----------


## FryingMan

I'm glad the "Unified Theory" resonated with you.  Pay attention, reflect, recall, day and night the same!   Build your practice however you like as long as you incorporate those things.   Love all your dreams!   They're all awesome.  The memories are there whether or not you were lucid.  Here's a fun secret fact: non-lucid dreams are often *more* fun and interesting than lucid ones!   Lucidity is awesome, but I'm pretty sure I don't want every dream to be lucid.   Just every 2nd dream  :smiley: .

----------


## tommo

Haha, well I'd certainly classify them as interesting.  My dreams are almost 100% insane. Every time I start improving my recall I'm like "why am I doing this.... I don't want to remember this" lol
On the plus side I have a sex dream almost every night, so  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

> I read FryingMan's general guide to lucid dreaming last night, and I think it totally resonates with me.  I'm gonna follow that, especially enjoying my dreams in general, not just seeking lucidity.
> 
> One of the main reasons I want to LD is to experience more things before I die.  Don't just wanna remember nothing for 1/3rd of my life.  However I just realised normal dreams can do this just as well as LD's.



So true!! I wanted to wait until FM saw your compliment before replying because sometimes we switch off if the other one has already replied.





> Haha, well I'd certainly classify them as interesting.  My dreams are almost 100% insane. Every time I start improving my recall I'm like "why am I doing this.... I don't want to remember this" lol
> On the plus side I have a sex dream almost every night, so



Awesome!

----------


## tommo

Forgot to write yesterday, I had a another SP.  Went to bed at a normal time and felt like I didn't sleep until 3AM. 
I'm pretty sure I did though, but stayed conscious between the very short REM periods.  Time seemed to go too quickly, so pretty sure.
Was strange.

Anyway, I had a very, very short LD lol.  I was dreaming, woke up slightly and realised it was a dream instantly, started imagining the dream scene again (which was my room, so a bit easier to imagine).
Briefly entered a dream (still in my bed) where I looked at my hands, then got tossed around back in to my real body.  Woke up in SP.
I got the old hag this time  :Sad:   Didn't see anything again coz I was on my stomach, but I felt it crawl up and sit on my chest.  It's REALLY hard not to get concerned.  It feels like so much pressure!
I could tell I was breathing normally, but the "pressure" is very hard to ignore.  Couldn't get back in to a dream.

However I think I'm slowly getting the hang of transitioning with the WILD.  You kind of just have to take a chance at a certain point?  It seems like if you sit there waiting for a dream to appear it's unlikely to happen.
I only remember a couple of times where I actually got "dropped" in to a dream.  It seems like putting your mind in the dream and moving is better, since it guarantees you'll stay conscious as well.

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on another LD!!  :smiley:  WILD is not my area of expertise, but I tend to agree with you based on some of my limited experiences. Sometimes I am waiting "for REM" only to find out that I am already dreaming.

On the old hag: I am not sure if my experiences are similar to yours because, besides my one 99%-sure SP experience, most of my old hag type scenarios seem more like a dream where I am in bed and someone is on top of me. In those situations I have had great success in imagining that that weight on me is a very beautiful woman instead of something concerning and converting the experience to a big positive experience. You kind of have to decide that there is little chance that someone is actually in your room who decided to sit on you. I would also get a good number of weird sensations that would be hard to determine if it was my wife IWL, HH's, an FA or a dream in general. I found that assuming it is a dream gives you the best chance of realizing you are dreaming - lucid dreaming!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Forgot to write yesterday, I had a another SP.  Went to bed at a normal time and felt like I didn't sleep until 3AM. 
> I'm pretty sure I did though, but stayed conscious between the very short REM periods.  Time seemed to go too quickly, so pretty sure.
> Was strange.
> 
> Anyway, I had a very, very short LD lol.  I was dreaming, woke up slightly and realised it was a dream instantly, started imagining the dream scene again (which was my room, so a bit easier to imagine).
> Briefly entered a dream (still in my bed) where I looked at my hands, then got tossed around back in to my real body.  Woke up in SP.
> I got the old hag this time   Didn't see anything again coz I was on my stomach, but I felt it crawl up and sit on my chest.  It's REALLY hard not to get concerned.  It feels like so much pressure!
> I could tell I was breathing normally, but the "pressure" is very hard to ignore.  Couldn't get back in to a dream.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the LD!    Yes, WILD is tricky.   Sometimes a scene presents itself, sometimes it doesn't.   I think this has to do with just how much awareness you have active.   It also leads me to wonder if a scene can form at all if one is truly, firmly aware.   But I'm still poor at WILD so I don't have enough experience to say.    In my anecdotal experience, a scene only forms if I have a moment of disorientation: I "snap back" at the moment the scene forms, but I was not fully aware in the moments before it formed.    It also leads me to think I may have had a lot more "false still awakes" when I thought my WILD had failed but in fact was dreaming of continuing my WILD.   FAs are so tricky that unless you have some clues from the visual field (like your room doesn't look right), it can be nearly impossible to detect them.   Yes, sometimes I think you just have to take the chance.    One strategy is to move your "dream body," which is done by will alone without using muscles.   Other people have good luck with trying to levitate.     Sensei teleports: when it works, he  knows he's dreaming!     The good thing about these latter approaches is that they don't risk physical movement.

----------


## tommo

> In those situations I have had great success in imagining that that weight on me is a very beautiful woman instead of something concerning and converting the experience to a big positive experience.
> 
> hard to determine if it was my wife IWL, HH's, an FA or a dream in general. I found that assuming it is a dream gives you the best chance of realizing you are dreaming - lucid dreaming!



That is a good one lol  I'll try it out if it happens again.

I do believe SP is basically a dream.  I don't think it is anything special.  I'm quite sure I'm not actually awake at all, although I'd like to see studies on this.
One time I could even move, kind of.  I was facing my wall and then somehow turned and was facing my window.  With crazy stuff happening, devils everywhere, UFO blasting air in my window and stuff flying everywhere.  But I still couldn't really move.
I've never tried to stay conscious with eyes open until it ends to see if there's a clean transition to waking, with the hallucinations slowly fading out.





> Sometimes a scene presents itself, sometimes it doesn't.   I think this has to do with just how much awareness you have active.   It also leads me to wonder if a scene can form at all if one is truly, firmly aware.   But I'm still poor at WILD so I don't have enough experience to say.    In my anecdotal experience, a scene only forms if I have a moment of disorientation: I "snap back" at the moment the scene forms, but I was not fully aware in the moments before it formed.



Because of this.  I think we get SP if we become aware again just a little bit earlier, so we assume we are still in the same place, so we dream of our room.
It would also explain why people seem to get more SP while practicing WILD.

Anyway, enough sleepy-brain conjecture....
I usually get this lapse in consciousness as well, I just sometimes suddenly become aware as soon as I see something.
However this is also why WILD sucks tbh.  You have to be ready to enter REM almost straight away, which is way too difficult to time correctly.

I also like the thinking of moving idea FryingMan, I'll give that a go as well, thanks!

Recall was good last night, finally!  Still no LD.  However I remembered looking at some small object I was holding in my hand.  I didn't check my fingers!
I've been trying to do this in waking life.  If I am doing something with my hands I'll look at them to do an RC.
Hopefully realising my mistake very shortly after waking up while I was still in that post-dream HH stage is a good sign.

----------


## tommo

Recall improving again.  Remembered two dreams from this morning.

Also I just realised I'm not really using this workbook thing correctly.... Forgot this was supposed to be about DILD specifically.

In that case, I'm having some trouble waking up after each dream.  I used to be able to do this just by thinking "I will wake up after each dream" before sleep at night.
Then it started happening all the time once it became a habit.  Any tips for getting to that stage again?
I found it helped a lot with both recall and becoming conscious during the night, which could carry over to being conscious in dreams.

I also am having trouble becoming conscious in the morning.  I've been laying there barely conscious for ages, slipping back in to mini dreams etc. until I finally become conscious and get up.
I was doing well with my technique I was supposed to be practicing/trialling, but now I can't seem to get back to that level.
I was at the stage where I'd start becoming conscious just before the end of my last dream.  :Sad:

----------


## fogelbise

Auto-suggestion should do the trick. Repeating the suggestion that you "wake up after each dream", if you wish. Repeat it whenever you later remember that you forgot to do it as well and especially remind yourself before bed and during as many awakenings as you can. I definitely don't do it after every REM cycle myself, focusing most of my energy on WBTB, but I have gotten into a habit of doing it as I wake up for WBTB and then during the awakenings and mini-awakenings in the later morning.

----------


## tommo

Thanks, I will do that.

I've remembered a couple of dreams from last night and it's given me a bit more motivation to continue improving.
My dreams can be seriously screwed up, but last night reminded me they can also be really clever and funny.
I wish I was that clever and funny during waking life  :tongue2:

----------

